# Beamer oder Fernseher?



## Bl4cKr4iN (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich bin für meinen kleinen 16qm² großen Raum auf der suche nach etwas Heimkinofeeling, mein 26" Monitor ist zum Filme schauen einfach viel zu klein daher bin ich auf der suche nach einem Beamer oder Fernseher.
Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher was denn besser wäre, denn ich habe für einen Fernseher wohl ein kleines Platzproblem da ich über meinen 26" monitor weiterhin zocken möchte. 
Preislich würde ich mich auf etwa 900-1000€ festlegen. 

ich hab mal Bilder gemacht, evtl könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen was denn am sinnvolsten wäre, ich wüsste auch gerne wie den Beamer/Fernseher an der Decke/Wand am besten befestigen könnte 

gruß Bl4cK


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2011)

naja beamer würde auch schwer werden da du ja ne Leinwand brauchst und durch Schreibtisch wirst du sie nicht weit genug herunterfahren können. vllt das du über deinen 26" noch nen 46" oder so hängen kannst aber das müsste man ausmessen und wäre halt auch nur nen Kompromiss


----------



## Hatuja (5. Juni 2011)

Also das mit dem Beamer würde ich mir nochmal überlegen.

Nachteile der Beamer - oder: Warum ich auch noch keinen habe:

1. Platz brauchst du dafür auch, also eine Projektionsfläche und eine gewisse Entfernung zur Leinwand. (MmN. so ca. 5 Meter für ein ordentliches Bild)
2. Müssen Beamer aktiv gekühlt werden = Lüftergeräusche!
3. Verschleiß von Lampen und Filtern. Filter sind dabei noch relativ günstig, müssen aber regelmäßig getauscht werden.
Lampen halten länger, sind aber meist so teuer, dass ein Neuer Beamer nur unwesentlich teurer ist.
4. Halbwegs anständige Beamer mit einer ordentlichen Auflösung (1080px) würden dein Budget übersteigen.
5. Du brauchst noch einen Receiver für den TV- Empfang.
6. Und dazu natürlich auch noch Lautsprecher oder ein Soundsystem.
7. Ein Gutes Bild gibt's nur bei dunklen Räumen.
8. Der Schwarzwert ist bei "normalen" Beamern eine Katastrophe!

Befestigen kann man die Dinger via Wand- oder Deckenhalterung, das ist kein Problem!
Bei den Deckenhalterungen nicht Wundern: Die werden normalerweise mit der Unterseite an die Decke geschraubt, damit man noch an die Tasten kommt. Das Bild kann im Beamer intern gedreht werden!


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (5. Juni 2011)

also ich hätte gedacht die leinwand an das gasrohr davor zu befestigen. Allerdings wenn du sagst mindestens 5 meter für ein ordentliches bild, was ist dann mit dem Bild bei weniger als 5 Metern abstand

Fals du dir die Bilder angeschaut hättest wäre dir vieleicht aufgefallen das punkt 6 und 7 bereits erfüllt sind 

zu punkt 2, die Lüftergeräusche stören nicht, ich schaue dann imemr so laut das es die geräusche übertönt

das Problem bei nem Fernseher ist halt der nicht ausreichende Platz zwischen monitor und decke nehm ich mal an außer es gibt ne möglichkeit das ordentlich und beweglich zu befestigen


----------



## Hatuja (5. Juni 2011)

Gut, da ich Fernsehen auch oft nebenbei Laufen habe, hätte ich mir da noch extra was kaufen müssen.
Und mir wäre auch der Lüfter zu Laut. Die Hersteller legen da leider noch kein Wert drauf, dass es Leise ist.
Grade im Sommer, wenn der Lüfter hoch dreht, hast du da einen kreischenden 80mm Lüfter.

Bei dem Abstand zur Leinwand ist jeder Beamer anders (bzw. die Serie). 0815 Beamer haben aufgrund der günstigeren Optik meistens einen geringeren Abstand. Gute Beamer, mit guter Optik und hoher Auflösung brauchen da schon ein wenig mehr Abstand, können dann aber auch noch auf 15 Meter scharf stellen.
Und je näher der Beamer an der Leinwand ist, je kleiner wird natürlich das Bild. Bei einem oder zwei Meter wird die Projektionsfläche ggf. nicht viel größer sein, als dein Monitor.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juni 2011)

Das mit den Optiken und dem Minimalprojektionsabstand war vielleicht vor 5-10 Jahren mal so. Mein Billigeimer (BenQ DP612) hat keinerlei Probleme auf 3m Projektionsabstand noch scharf zu stellen. Und bei zwei Metern hat man mit Sicherheit mehr Diagonale als auf nem 26"er .
@TE: Frag mal Erazer. Der hat auch nen (neuen) BenQ der 1000€-Klasse und scheint damit zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Superwip (6. Juni 2011)

Unter den gegebenen Umständen würde ich definitiv zu einem Beamer raten, etwa diesem hier:
Optoma HD20 DLP (95.8EG010E) | Geizhals.at EU



> ich hab mal Bilder gemacht, evtl könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen was denn am sinnvolsten wäre, ich wüsste auch gerne wie den Beamer/Fernseher an der Decke/Wand am besten befestigen könnte


 
Mit einer von zahllosen Beamer-Decken/Wandhalterungen...

Projektorenzubehör/Halterungen | Geizhals.at EU



> 1. Platz brauchst du dafür auch, also eine Projektionsfläche und eine gewisse Entfernung zur Leinwand. (MmN. so ca. 5 Meter für ein ordentliches Bild)


 
Mit einer modernen Weitwinkeloptik ist hier schon einiges möglich; der genannte Optoma schafft etwa  aus 3m Abstand lt. Test bereits 2m breite Bilder, also mehr als jeder leistbare TV



> 2. Müssen Beamer aktiv gekühlt werden = Lüftergeräusche!


 
Es gibt auch wassergekühlte Beamer... aber prinzipiell hast du recht: in dem Preisbereich ist man dem Lüftergeräusch alternativenlos ausgeliefert; so schlimm ist es aber auch wieder nicht, man sitzt ja in der Regel doch in einiger Entfernung zum Beamer



> Verschleiß von Lampen und Filtern. Filter sind dabei noch relativ günstig, müssen aber regelmäßig getauscht werden.
> Lampen halten länger, sind aber meist so teuer, dass ein Neuer Beamer nur unwesentlich teurer ist.


 
So teuer sind Lampen -die Behauptung, Lampen wären fast so teuer, wie der Beamer selbst stammen aus der Röhrenbeamersteinzeit als die Lampe -eine extrem lichtstarke Bildröhre- gleichzeitig noch Bildgebendes Medium war- auch wieder nicht, bei durchschnittlicher Heimkinonutzung muss man sie auch nur vielleicht alle vier Jahre tauschen; sicher, wenn man jetzt jeden Tag 5 Stunden WoW mit dem Beamer zockt wird man sie vielleicht alle ein bis zwei Jahre tauschen müssen aber auch das halte ich für vertretbar; Filter muss man auch nicht immer tauschen, bei vielen Beamern kann man sie auch einfach reinigen

Bei dem vorgeschlagenen Optoma Beamer kosten Ersatzlampen übrigens ~130€, meiner Meinung nach ein durchaus vertretbarer Preis und nur ein Bruchteil des Preises eines neuen Beamers
Optoma SP.8EG01GC01 Ersatzlampe | Geizhals.at EU



> 4. Halbwegs anständige Beamer mit einer ordentlichen Auflösung (1080px) würden dein Budget übersteigen.


Die Preise sind in den letzten Monaten und Jahren stark eingebrochen, brauchbare Full HD Beamer gibt es schon deutlich unter 900€, die billigsten kratzen sogar bereits an der 700€ Grenze



> Du brauchst noch einen Receiver für den TV- Empfang.


In dem Zimmer steht ein PC; die Nutzung eines, wenn nicht onehin schon vorhandenen DVB-T/C und/oder DVB-S Sticks hätte im Vergleich zu einem im TV integrierten Receivers einige Vorteile (Aufnahme u.Ä.), teuer ist es auch nicht



> Und dazu natürlich auch noch Lautsprecher oder ein Soundsystem


 
Ist offensichtlich vorhanden



> Ein Gutes Bild gibt's nur bei dunklen Räumen


 
In diesem _Keller_ sehe ich hier kein Problem...



> Der Schwarzwert ist bei "normalen" Beamern eine Katastrophe!


 
Wenn der Raum dunkel genug ist ist er bei halbwegs vernünftigen DLP Beamern oft sogar besser als bei durchschnitts LCD Monitoren/TVs...

Der auf Geizhals genannte Kontrastwert des von mir Verlinkten Beamers ist übrigens *zu gering*

Siehe:


			
				Netzwelt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Positiv fällt hingegen der maximal On-Off-Kontrast von knapp 2.000:1 auf, und auch der Im-Bild-Kontrast kann sich sehen lassen: fast 1.500:1. Sogar beim Ansi-Kontrast kommt der HD 20 auf einen Spitzenwert: 600:1.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (6. Juni 2011)

danke für die Antworten, ich denke mal ich werde wohl zum Beamer greifen, ne passende leinwand muss alllerdings noch gefunden werden


----------



## Hatuja (6. Juni 2011)

Ok, ich muss zugeben, dass ich bei den "Home" Beamern nicht Up to Date bin.
Bei den "großen", wie wir sie in Vorlesungsräumen verwenden (Preis<5000€ meine ich, sind jetzt aber auch schon älter), stimmen die Meisten aber noch. Lampen brauchen wir jedes Jahr neue ab ca. 1500€/Stück. Die Filter werden ab und an mal ausgesaugt, das stimmt schon, aber lange machen die das auch nicht mit. Abstand zur Projektionsfläche ca. 30 Meter, bei 2-3 Meter kommt vielleicht noch ein Ein-Meter-Bild bei raus. Ok, das Problem mit den dunklen Räumen haben die nicht, dafür sind sie Lichtstark genug.

Von Wassergekühlten (von Werk her) habe ich noch nichts gehört. Klingt aber irgendwie witzig.

Aber richtig interessant werden die Dinger (für mich zumindest) erst, wenn halbwegs ordentliche FullHD Geräte für unter 500€ zu haben sind. Dann vielleicht auch schon mit H-LEDs.


----------



## Superwip (6. Juni 2011)

> Bei den "großen", wie wir sie in Vorlesungsräumen verwenden (Preis<5000€ meine ich, sind jetzt aber auch schon älter), stimmen die Meisten aber noch.


 
Das ist auch eine andere Welt; dort geht rohe Helligkeit über alles, klar, dass dort die Lampen verhältnismäßig teurer sind, auch an die Optik sind ganz andere Anforderungen gestellt



> Von Wassergekühlten (von Werk her) habe ich noch nichts gehört. Klingt aber irgendwie witzig.
> 
> Aber richtig interessant werden die Dinger (für mich zumindest) erst, wenn halbwegs ordentliche FullHD Geräte für unter 500€ zu haben sind. Dann vielleicht auch schon mit H-LEDs.


 
Ich bin erst vor kurzem zufällig über einen Beamer gestoßen, der auf einzeln Wassergekühlte Hochleistungs-RGB-LEDs in Kombination mit einem DLP Chip setzt und Full HD Auflösung bietet: der SIM 2 Mico 50; er kostet jedoch etwa 16000€

Hier ein Test:
www.cine4home.de (Sim2 Mico 50 Test LED Projektor Sim 2 DLP FullHD)


			
				xine4home.de schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen kühleren Heimkinoprojektor als den Mico 50. Und es gibt auch kaum einen leiseren


Die teure Technik scheint zu überzeugen; in 2-3 Jahren ist das Standard... hoffentlich


----------



## Hatuja (6. Juni 2011)

Das sieht ja schon ziemlich cool aus, aber für 16.000€!? 
Aber ja, ich kann mir schon denken, dass die Technik in ein paar Jahren die klassischen TV-Geräte überholen. Schauen wir mal! Ich werde das mal weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Heng (13. Juni 2011)

Mein Kumpel hat sich einen Epson EH-TW3200 geholt.
Ich werde mir diesen Beamer wahrscheinlich auch holen.
Er macht ein super Bild und ist dazu sehr Leise.

Ich habe bei meinem alten billig Beamer einen Abstand von ca 3,5m und selbst da ist das Bild noch 2-2,5m breit.


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt, bringt der Beamer Nachteile mit.
-Lampen sind teuer und müssen nach ~1300 Betriebsstunden ersetzt werden
-Beamer sind nur bei Nacht gut, im Sommer ganz blöd
-Beamer brauchen zusätzliche Lautsprecher, sie haben in der Regel keinen Soundausgang
-Man brauch eine Leinwand (kostet wieder Geld) und einige Meter Abstand zur Wand.
-Je größer das Bild, desto schwacher die Ausleuchtung (logisch)


Nun zum großen Aber: Ich sehe auf den Bildern nur ein kleines, abgedunkeltes Fenster. Das sind ideale Voraussetzungen für einen Beamer. Den Beamer beis Fenster, die Leinwand auf der Seite des PCs. Lautsprecher sind vorhanden. So ein Rollo(Achtung, Beispiel und keine Kaufempfehlung!) wäre als Leinwand geeignet.
Also die geänderte Empfehlung: Beamer. Von den oben genannten Nachteilen bleibt nur noch der mit den Lampen stehen. Und das ist jetzt nicht so tragisch. Mit bisschen Suchen im Internet findet man die erstaunlich günstig.
Edit: Der von Heng genannte Beamer sieht gut aus. Du wirst aber wenige hundert Euro mehr als geplant ausgeben müssen. Da du neben der Leinwand noch eine Halterung brauchst. Die Halterung kostet auch wieder Geld. Außer der Beamer passt in die Fensternische. Dann gehts Lüften zwar nicht mehr so gut, aber immerhin


----------



## Heng (13. Juni 2011)

- Ja das sieht ja nach einem Kellerraum aus, also spielt Tageslich keine Rolle.
- Der von mir verlinkte Epson hat eine Lampenlebensdauer von 4000h, mein alter Beamer hier, hat auch schon 4500-5000h drauf. Die Lampen sind auch nicht sooo teuer, außerdem dauert es schon lange bis man so viele Stunden drauf hat.
- Der Kostenpunkt Leinwand kommt natürlich dazu. Habe bei mir hier allerdings nur eine weiße glatte Wand und bin auch zufrieden.

Dafür wird man aber mit einem schön großem Bild belohnt.
Ich würde Persönlich nicht wieder auf einen normalen TV zurück wollen. Da kommt dir selbst eine 42" Glotze wie ein Pupillenkiller vor.


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2011)

Eine weiße Wand kommt nicht in Frage, das is schlicht unmöglich, wenn du dir die Bilder anschaust.
Und die 4000h Lebensdauer der Lampe sind auf den Sparmodus bezogen, im normalen Betrieb halten sie nicht so lange. Vor allem verlieren sie nach Ablauf der Lebensdauer an Helligkeit. Also ist ein Austausch nach Ablauf der Lebensdauer Pflicht. Und die Lampe kostet dann 250€.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (14. Juni 2011)

hm okay dann werd ich wohl zum beamer greifen. Gibt es noch günstigere Beamer die noch zu empfehlen wären? welche deckenmonate für den Beamer wäre gut?


----------



## Caspar (15. Juni 2011)

Der soll toll sein, die Empfehlung kam ja von Heng schon. 
Epson EH-TW3200 LCD (V11H416040) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland 

Ich habe nur gutes über Ikea-Rollos gelesen. Das sollen praktische Leinwände sein. ^^ Allerdings leiern sie schneller aus und haben noch einige andere Nachteile. Dafür müsstest du allerdings keine 150€ berappen.


----------



## Heng (15. Juni 2011)

Der Sanyo PLV-Z800 soll auch sehr gut sein. Der kostet ca. 100-150€ weniger.
Aber viel günstiger, bekommt man glaube ich keinen brauchbaren Full-HD Beamer.

Ich denke, ich würde aber trozdem zum Epson greifen.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (6. Juli 2011)

so hab mir mal was zusammengestellt, was haltet ihr von der leinwand und Deckenhalterung? gibts da was günstigeres/besseres?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaPass (6. Juli 2011)

Leinwand sieht gut aus, Beamer auch.
Halterung ist viel zu teuer.
Schau mal bei Amazon oder Ebay. Da kannst du ca. 50% sparen bei der Halterung.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (6. Juli 2011)

Hama "Home Cinema" Deckenhalterung für Video: Amazon.de: Elektronik

die sieht ganz gut aus, aufgrund meiner geringen deckenhöhe ziemlich optimal


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (6. Juli 2011)

ich hab mir das ganze nochmal überlegt und denke das die idee mit dem beamer etwas zu teuer ist, daher suche ich nach ner möglichkeit für ne wandhalterung um nen fernseher aufzuhängen,

welchen fernseher (unbedingt Plasma) könnt ihr mir in der Preisklasse bis 800€ vorschlagen, austattung is nich so wichtig bis auf mind. 2 x HDMI ansonsten sollte die bildquali sehr gut sein

gruß Bl4ck


----------



## milesdavis (6. Juli 2011)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> ich hab mir das ganze nochmal überlegt und denke das die idee mit dem beamer etwas zu teuer ist, daher suche ich nach ner möglichkeit für ne wandhalterung um nen fernseher aufzuhängen,
> 
> welchen fernseher (unbedingt Plasma) könnt ihr mir in der Preisklasse bis 800€ vorschlagen, austattung is nich so wichtig bis auf mind. 2 x HDMI ansonsten sollte die bildquali sehr gut sein
> 
> gruß Bl4ck


 

Warum unbedingt Plasma?? Soo schlecht sind die LCDs  und LEDs heute auch nicht mehr!

Abgesehen vom Preis, welche Diagonale willst du? Die sollte natürlich auch vom Sitzabstand her passen, sonst musst du ständig deinen Kopf bewegen!

EDIT:
Schau mal, damit du ne Startauswahl hast, bei Samsung vorbei. Die haben einen anständigen Produktfilter.

Hier der Direktlink:
http://www.samsung.de/de/Privatkunden/TVHeimkino/Fernseher/LEDTV/subtype.aspx

Links kannst du dann an- und abwählen. Ich habe den LE46C650 damals bei amazon für 720€ gekauft und bei Samsung ist er noch mit 1299€ UVP gelistet. Sprich, wenn du dann im Filter beim Preis bis 1500€ gehst, dann müsste das ja dann schon ungefähr mit deinem Budget passen.
Probiers einfach aus!!


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (7. Juli 2011)

Sitzabstand etwa 4 Meter, Diagonale etwa 47" darf auch mehr oder etwas weniger sein, nen Plasma deshalb wegen dem unschlagbaren Kontrast und den tollen Farben


----------



## p00nage (7. Juli 2011)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:
			
		

> Sitzabstand etwa 4 Meter, Diagonale etwa 47" darf auch mehr oder etwas weniger sein, nen Plasma deshalb wegen dem unschlagbaren Kontrast und den tollen Farben



Bei 4m kannst auch ruhig 50" und mehr nehmen


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2011)

Die ideale Diagonale bei Full HD Material und 4m Sitzabstand wären etwa 250cm bzw. 100 Zoll oder mit anderen Worten: so viel man sich leisten kann, da eine solche Diagonale nur mit einem Beamer in einem vernünftigen Preisrahmen realisierbar ist...


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (8. Juli 2011)

so ich hab mir nun gestern nen 50" Plasma geholt, jetzt ne frage, wie bekomm ich das Menü von meinem AVR auf den Fernseher?


----------



## p00nage (8. Juli 2011)

Des geht soweit ich weis nicht bei jedem AVR, wie es bein Sr 4003 ist weis ich leider nicht


----------

